# 3rd Annual Alabama Mud Buddy Roundup and Waterfowl Festival



## Cajun_in_GA (Jun 19, 2008)

3rd Annual Alabama Mud Buddy Roundup and Waterfowl Festival August 9th and 10th

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Third Annual Alabama Mud Buddy Roundup and Waterfowl Festival Stevenson City Park on Crow Creek Refuge
Stevenson, Alabama

This event is sponsored by Mud Buddy and the City of Stevenson.  We have free vending/display space for call makers, kennels, trainers, taxidermists, carvers, artists, retailers, etc....anything waterfowl related, so long as it does not compete with the sponsors.
Come set up your tents or tables and enjoy hanging out with hunters from several different states.

Glenn from MudBuddy, Kent from Gator Trax and several other manufacturers and dealers will be present.

Demo rides will be available in a wide range of boats rigged with varying horse power mud motors.  

There will also be at least 2 Gator Flats rigged with outboards.  

Hope to see you there.

Chad
770-827-7078

More info
Schedule of Events at Stevenson Municipal Park


Saturday, August 9th

3rd Annual Waterfowl Festival - Hosted by the city of Stevenson and Co-hosted by Mud Buddy and Southern Backwater Marine. The event will be held from 9 to 6 at Stevenson Municipal Park and will feature local commercial and waterfowl exhibitors, duck call makers, boats and motors, etc. This will be the third year for the festival. (Please call Todd Browning at 404-803-1371for exhibitor information.)


Agenda/Schedule of Events

    * 8:30-9:00 Safety Briefing and Blessing of the Fleet
    * 9:00-3:00 Mud Buddy, Gator Trax, and Excel Factory Sponsored Demos
    * 12:00-1:00 Lunch
    * 1:00-2:30 Decoy Hunt
    * 2:30-3:30 Prize Handout (MB Blind, Hydro Turf, Duck Calls etc)
    * 3:30-4:00 Break
    * 4:00-until Mud Motor Clinic (Q and A)

Sunday, August 10th
8:00-8:30 Orientation and launch for the River Trail Ride
9:00-until (likely noon) River Trail Ride. Bring cameras and coolers.

Maps, Hotels etc can be found here.
http://www.mudbuddy.com/Alabama MB Roundup and Demo.htm

Some Video
www.mudbuddy.com/ALMudfest.wmv

From the south (via US-72)
1. Take ramp right for Al-117 toward Stevenson 0.2 mi
2. Turn left onto SR-117 0.6 mi
3. Turn left onto City Park Rd 0.2 mi
4. Turn right to stay on City Park Rd 0.4 mi
5. Arrive at Destination

From US-72
1. Take ramp right for Al-117 toward Stevenson 0.3 mi
2. Turn right onto SR-117 / Kentucky St 0.4 mi
3. Turn left onto City Park Rd 0.2 mi
4. Turn right to stay on City Park Rd 0.4 mi
5. Arrive at Destination


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Jul 8, 2008)

Guys,  there will be rigs like this there as well as many more!!


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Jul 8, 2008)

*Pics......*

More pics


----------



## let-em grow (Jul 9, 2008)

That is a nice boat


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jul 11, 2008)

*You ought to go!*

Stevenson is not that far of a drive from most places north of Atlanta, and this event is well worth attending.  These boats originally are "marketed" to the duck hunting crowd, but they are also awesome shallow water fishing boats that can go place many other boats can't!    These boats are pretty much bullet proof, and can easily navigate  shallow waters, mud, flooded timber, and thick aquatic vegitation!  I went last year for the first time and was glad I did.  All the dealers and boat owners are a very friendly bunch and will gladly offer you a ride in their boats. A boat ride on that area of the Tennessee River is alone worth going for!


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Jul 13, 2008)

Tks Smoke

It takes me a little less than 2 hours to get to Stevenson from Canton.

You can take 75 up and around or take 20 through rome to 35.  

As for the boats you are also correct.  About 50% of the boats we sell are to folks that ONLY fish.  Some fish rivers, some lakes, some the coast etc.  These boats are very versatile and can be rigged for fishing and hunting easily. 

If anyone can't make the demo even but would like a demo ride just call me and we can hookup any time. 

Hope to see many of you there!!


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Jul 30, 2008)

so lets say I've got a Tracker Grizzly AW 1754, and I'm looking to put at least a 35 hp mud buddy mud motor on the back of this thing (hopefully in time for early geese).  Will there be a great number of used mud motors for sale here?  What do y'all think. 

Thanks,
APB


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Jul 30, 2008)

There may be a few.  I know of a few right now.  PM me with what you are looking for and what your budget is.


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Jul 30, 2008)

directions added to the post above

There will be a ton of boats there guys

Gator Trax (1750's, 1744's, 1850's, 1854's, 3 and 4 man hydes, 35''s, 45's, 4000's, 5000's, 6000's etc) 17 Foot Gator Flats with 60 Yamaha
Excel - 1754 with 35
Legend Craft - 1752 with 35
Geaux Customs - various rigs

I will have a 45 with the new motor mount and the new mercury trim unit.  We will have a 35 mini, 27 mini etc

Gonna be a big time


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've got a Tracker Grizzly 1754.  I'm gonna get the transom cut to 17" so i can put a Mudbuddy 35 or bigger on it.  I'm looking for a used 35 or bigger in good condition for no more than $4,000 dollars.  I've got to get my outboard to sell and a quad too before I've got money.  Let me know if you come across anything please.  Thanks for your help, hopefully I'll have a mud motor by September goose season.

Thanks
APB


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice Boats Chad!


----------

